# Visa to Bahrain



## sharadgarg (Jan 22, 2011)

Hii.. I hold Indian Passport and I am on business visa to Saudi Arabia... I want to visit bahrain... Do i need to get visa seperatley or can i get onarrival visa in bahrain?If visa has to be obtained before hand .. then it has to be done from india or can be done from saudi itself..
Thanks in advance...


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

On arrival visa is available for GCC residents (at least resident for last 6 months). Check GDNPR site for more details.


----------



## sixthjan (Apr 12, 2011)

www dot evisa dot gov dot bh/

get the visa online for Bahrain. Shouldn't be too much hassle like other GCC nation as long as you have hotel booking.


----------

